# Beach bermuda



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have slacked on starting a journal so here is the start. I have been documenting everything in an app for myself but figured to help you help me I needed to start one so here we go. First post coming soon with a short back log of the summer care.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

How do I get this as a link at the bottom of the page when I post?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

So I got it there but how do I rename?


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=16048&p=283473&hilit=how+to+add+lawn+journal+link#p283473


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Tiftuf planted from sod may 30, I watered as directed and rooted fairly fast. I put down 20-20-20 a little after it rooted, since then I put down a whole box of miracle grow, 1 month later I put down pgf complete at a rate of 1 lb/1000. I was not getting the fill in I wanted so since then I have been putting down .25 lb/ 1000 of 46-0-0 every week up to the current date. I put down another round of pgf complete for October. My cultural practices are very healthy. As I mow every other day Or 2 at max with my little electric reel mower. I string trim and really want a blade!

Watering approx. 1 inch per week and probe could do less.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

This is my first journal so please let me know if there's specifics I should include.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh yeah I put down half the yearly rate of Prodiamine 65 about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Grass looks like its going good.

Im guessing that there will be more questions about what's on the other side of the window fence.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Krs1 said:


> So I got it there but how do I rename?


This is my example.



Shows this link

 Wfrobinette Lawn Journal


----------

